
Electronic Arts free game code goes viral on Reddit - anons2011
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19947759
======
eslachance
I'm very happy to see that those who got the games were able to keep them. The
conspiracy theorist in me thinks that maybe this was a marketing stunt, but
Occam's Razor tells me it's just a mistake and they were a good sport about
it.

~~~
OriginalSyn
I think it's a bit of both. EA is aggressively trying to lure people over to
Origin, they figured, a free game for a survey would be an enticing offer, but
after they realized something was wrong they had a choice of letting it slide
or cracking down. If they cracked down on the people exploiting the code they
would have done the opposite of converting people to Origin. However, now that
a bunch of people have multiple games in Origin, they are invested and will
likely buy more games in the future.

------
tomrod
True [1]. I reckon someone gets fired over this. Exploits never end up good
for all.

1\. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4652129>

